# Site offline late Thursday, March 13



## Janet H

I wanted to give you a heads up that the forum will be offline for about an hour later today as we move to a new server. At about 10 PM (EST) (or 03:00 GMT) we will be offline for about an hour. Once we're back and running smoothly, you should see faster page loads and more stability. Thanks in advance for your patience


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Thanks for the heads-up Janet.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Janet.


Note that she wrote "10 PM (EST) (or 03:00 GMT)", so that will be at 11 PM (2300) for you and me.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We're in the eastern time zone.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We're in the eastern time zone.


Yup, but we are currently in Eastern *Daylight* Time, not Standard Time. EDT = GMT -4; EST = GMT -5. She wrote "03:00 GMT", which is +5 hours of 10 PM EST, not of EDT. Might have been a typo.


----------



## Janet H

Please consider this an approximate time


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Yup, but we are currently in Eastern *Daylight* Time, not Standard Time. EDT = GMT -4; EST = GMT -5. She wrote "03:00 GMT", which is +5 hours of 10 PM EST, not of EDT. Might have been a typo.


 
What would that be in Zulu time?


----------



## CatPat

I am sorry, and I do apologize, but I cannot be without this website for an hour. 

This will cause me very much mental stress and if it goes offline for that long, I may be forced to use sharp measures.

You will force me to play with my cats, read a nice book, write in my journal of how mean you are, clean my bathroom, play-wrestle with Azia, call Carl and Laki, work on a new song on my guitar, write letters to my family and some of the Catina crew and my Gizzi, eat some candy, or worse, join a Russian bride chat room.

I hope the management of this website understands how horrible this is for some members. I may become emotionally scarred for the rest of my life.

That was funny, yes? HA!!

I'll be looking forward to the nice changes. Thank you so very much!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Might have been a typo.



I agree. Either way, I'll be sleeping by then. 5am comes early.


----------



## cookyourheartout

Thank you for the warning! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I agree. Either way, I'll be sleeping by then. 5am comes early.


 
I'll be watching Vikings at 10:00


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the warning Janet. With the schedule I keep there's a good chance I'll be one of the early ones to test drive the site. Looking forward to faster/better.


----------



## CatPat

Who will pay for my withdrawal medicine and treatment? This is terrible. It is just fine if I am away from this website while going to school and attending to DA, but how dare you go offline!

I don't have any double standards either, HA!

I can sue this website for this. I looked up reasons for marriage dissolution, and I can sue for alienation of affection. 

I'm sorry, this is too much fun. My dumb sense of humor is just hard to hide sometimes.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

An hour???  Means I'll have to talk to Shrek.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> I'll be watching Vikings at 10:00


The show on the History Channel or the football team??


----------



## taxlady

I would be watching the show on the History Channel, if I had a TV.


----------



## Janet H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> An hour???  Means I'll have to talk to Shrek.



We're back - but don't tell Shrek.  Let him know you need a foot rub while yer waiting...


----------



## powerplantop

Janet H said:


> We're back - but don't tell Shrek.  Let him know you need a foot rub while yer waiting...



Not sure how I survived that, glad its over!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ha!  There we are!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was just now able to get back on...off to bed.  Wouldn't have been able to sleep if I didn't know DC got back on!


----------



## CatPat

Thank you for scaring the crap out of me, Janet. I will be fine after speaking to my psychologist and perhaps going to a treatment center.

I'm joking! This was too much fun. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> The show on the History Channel or the football team??


 
The show on the HC, but I ended up watching The Doors movie which ran 15 minutes into Vikings, so I'll have to stream it today 

No TV, Taxy


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm not sure if it was me or you, but I lost DC for a few minutes just now.

I thought I was gonna have to talk to Shrek!


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> The show on the HC, but I ended up watching The Doors movie which ran 15 minutes into Vikings, so I'll have to stream it today
> 
> No TV, Taxy



We just have the DVR set to record it, then we watch it when we feel like it.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not sure if it was me or you, but I lost DC for a few minutes just now.
> 
> I thought I was gonna have to talk to Shrek!


 
Me too. A couple of times this morning I click on a thread and get a warning screen that says "Data Base Error". Is Shrek on standby??


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Me too. A couple of times this morning I click on a thread and get a warning screen that says "Data Base Error". Is Shrek on standby??



Shrek is always available, he sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not sure if it was me or you, but I lost DC for a few minutes just now.
> 
> I thought I was gonna have to talk to Shrek!



And he's cranky this morning...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Me too. A couple of times this morning I click on a thread and get a warning screen that says "Data Base Error". Is Shrek on standby??



Wait till he's had his coffee...



Aunt Bea said:


> Shrek is always available, he sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake........



He has poopoo voodoo...


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> I would be watching the show on the History Channel, if I had a TV.



What?  No Tv?  How do you know what to buy if you don't get to see the commercials?


----------



## CarolPa

FrankZ said:


> We just have the DVR set to record it, then we watch it when we feel like it.




We don't have a DVR.  We never figured out how to program the VCR!  DH would wait for the show to start then run over and insert the blank (most of the time) tape!


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> We don't have a DVR.  We never figured out how to program the VCR!  DH would wait for the show to start then run over and insert the blank (most of the time) tape!



The cable companies have made it easy to record programs.  You just find the TV show on the TV channel line-up and click on record.  You can record a single episode with the press of one button or the entire series automatically.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> The cable companies have made it easy to record programs.  You just find the TV show on the TV channel line-up and click on record.  You can record a single episode with the press of one button or the entire series automatically.




Last night we were at my son's house babysitting my 5 year old grandson.  He had that remote in his grubby little hands and was flipping through the programs that they had recorded.  My husband had a devil of a time finding the right channel to watch the daily number.  He had to show DH how to do it!  LOL  Kids are just so smart with electronics.


----------



## CarolPa

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Me too. A couple of times this morning I click on a thread and get a warning screen that says "Data Base Error". Is Shrek on standby??




I was getting that a week or so ago.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> ...LOL  Kids are just so smart with electronics.




It's what they've grown up with.


----------



## CarolPa

CatPat said:


> Who will pay for my withdrawal medicine and treatment? This is terrible. It is just fine if I am away from this website while going to school and attending to DA, but how dare you go offline!
> 
> I don't have any double standards either, HA!
> 
> I can sue this website for this. I looked up reasons for marriage dissolution, and I can sue for alienation of affection.
> 
> I'm sorry, this is too much fun. My dumb sense of humor is just hard to hide sometimes.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




Cat, sometimes you are just downright scary!  I love it!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> The show on the HC, but I ended up watching The Doors movie which ran 15 minutes into Vikings, so I'll have to stream it today
> 
> No TV, Taxy





CarolPa said:


> What?  No Tv?  How do you know what to buy if you don't get to see the commercials?


I had an argument with the cable company 5 or 10 years ago. We were behind on payments. I phoned and asked if I paid online right away, would that leave my service on. I was told yes, so I paid it that day. A week or so later, my cable service went off. I phoned and was told that I would have to pay a reconnection fee. So, I told them where to stick their cable service. We used a wire as an antenna for several years. Then one day, that wire hit the prong of the plug to the TV, between the plug and the extension cord. Fried the TV. We never bothered replacing it. I have an old TV in my basement office. We have a flat screen TV in the bedroom, but it's hooked up to our network. We watch downloaded stuff on it. I only miss having a TV once in a while. There's so much stuff I can just watch on the internet.


Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Me too. A couple of times this morning I click on a thread and get a warning screen that says "Data Base Error". Is Shrek on standby??


I kept getting that until I figured out to restart FireFox.


----------



## cave76

So *THAT'S* why I had to sign in this a.m. (Fri.) And why clicking on a link delivered to my email took me to replies back in 2013!

I missed that heads up. Was it delivered to everyone's email or did we have to look for it?

Hope everything goes smoothly. Sometimes there are glitches when something new and better is installed.


----------



## Andy M.

cave76 said:


> ...Was it delivered to everyone's email or did we have to look for it?...





This thread is the notice.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> This thread is the notice.


----------



## Katie H

Right now is the first time I've been able to get on since the site went off last night.  The message I kept getting was "We're performing routine maintenance."

I just figured whatever they were doing took longer or they added more functions.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mine came back on in an hour, it started around 9 CDT.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Right now is the first time I've been able to get on since the site went off last night.  The message I kept getting was "We're performing routine maintenance."
> 
> I just figured whatever they were doing took longer or they added more functions.


You're right. The message I got was about maintenance, not about databases.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

*I have been getting this message periodically today.*

*Error 503 Service Unavailable*


----------



## cave76

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> *I have been getting this message periodically today.*
> 
> *Error 503 Service Unavailable*



Repeat of what I said a few posts ago:

*Sometimes there are glitches when something new and better is installed. *

_I'll amend that to there's almost always glitches when something new and better is installed!
_


----------



## Katie H

Katie H said:


> Right now is the first time I've been able to get on since the site went off last night.  The message I kept getting was "We're performing routine maintenance."
> 
> I just figured whatever they were doing took longer or they added more functions.



I'm surprised to see my own post.

After I posted it, the site wouldn't let me back.  I'm visiting from our desktop computer.  I can't access DC from my laptop.  I'm still told on my laptop that maintenance is still ongoing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> *I have been getting this message periodically today.*
> 
> *Error 503 Service Unavailable*



Me too, but did you get one that said "*GURU MEDITATION*?   That's what was on the screen when I tried to preview my post for tonight's dinner thread.


----------



## Mad Cook

I was hoping that yesterday's work would solve the "not responding" issue but it hasn't. I've been out of action all day because of it and last week it went on for nearly 7 days.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've been getting a lot of "Parse Error" and "Connection Error, Response Timed Out" and I've had to do more hard restarts than usual....


----------



## CatPat

CarolPa said:


> Cat, sometimes you are just downright scary!  I love it!



Ha! Romanians make the fun of everything. This is how we survived Communism, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> I've been getting a lot of "Parse Error" and "Connection Error, Response Timed Out" and I've had to do more hard restarts than usual....


One slight improvement - the "Recover website" button now works this morning which it hasn't previously.


----------



## CWS4322

The search function isn't working for me. I searched on "sausage" and it came up without any hits. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> The search function isn't working for me. I searched on "sausage" and it came up without any hits. Anyone else having this problem?



I had a problem this morning, but I thought it was me.  I was searching for curry and Japanese curry, no hits.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I am sorry, and I do apologize, but I cannot be without this website for an hour.
> 
> This will cause me very much mental stress and if it goes offline for that long, I may be forced to use sharp measures.
> 
> You will force me to play with my cats, read a nice book, write in my journal of how mean you are, clean my bathroom, play-wrestle with Azia, call Carl and Laki, work on a new song on my guitar, write letters to my family and some of the Catina crew and my Gizzi, eat some candy, or worse, *join a Russian bride chat room.*
> I hope the management of this website understands how horrible this is for some members. I may become emotionally scarred for the rest of my life.
> 
> That was funny, yes? HA!!
> 
> I'll be looking forward to the nice changes. Thank you so very much!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




 Good one Cat!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> The search function isn't working for me. I searched on "sausage" and it came up without any hits. Anyone else having this problem?





Aunt Bea said:


> I had a problem this morning, but I thought it was me.  I was searching for curry and Japanese curry, no hits.


Me too. I used "Search This Thread" for "lava" and it was in the previous post, but the search came back with no results.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> ... or worse, join a Russian bride chat room.
> 
> ...
> With love,
> ~Cat





Addie said:


> Good one Cat!



I didn't know there was such a thing as a "Russian bride chat room".


----------

